# pics



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

goatie ears









perched on a hay bale


















He has got to have his horns on anything rope like. 









training on a horse for me









He wasn't supposed to be getting into that. I had already fed him....I set that up there and was feeding the chickens when I turned around and seen him up there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goats are just into everything! Nice photos!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Great pics!
I love the first one. It looks like a "meeting of the minds" LOL.
Great character pictures LOL.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great pictures! That first one is really neat! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the pics


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Goats are just into everything! Nice photos!


Thanks! Truer words have never been spoken!.....I spent many hours working on an electric fence that wasn't working one day to find out it was just unplugged on the end of the extension cord that I never check because it just never comes unplugged. A few more days of finding unplugged, i was ????.....it was Jax my buck doing it, but he only does it when I am not looking....lol....among other things..



Zarafia said:


> Great pics!
> I love the first one. It looks like a "meeting of the minds" LOL.
> Great character pictures LOL.


Thanks! "meeting of the minds"....lol. I'm trying to become a better pointer and clicker of the camera....I find it to be a fun hobby now. I need to get a lot better and a more powerful camera. ...and teach the goats to sit still longer.


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Great pictures! That first one is really neat! :thumb:


Thanks! I thought that first one was kinda different....I might mess with it some in a fancier editer deal and see what I can come up with.



toth boer goats said:


> Love the pics


Thanks!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

GTR, if you figure out a way to get your goats to sit still longer you're definitely going to have to share that tip!


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

Zarafia said:


> GTR, if you figure out a way to get your goats to sit still longer you're definitely going to have to share that tip!


lol...maybe I could sell that knowledge to get wealth and power....sell books, DVD's, my own show on RFDtv, guest apperances....haha...just jokin!!! No longer than I have had goats, I'm still pretty sure I'm not ever going to be able to do it... I did get my Sage doe to almost fall asleep on my lap the other night, but I stress the "almost"...didn't happen...too many things to get back into.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

GTR said:


> lol...maybe I could sell that knowledge to get wealth and power....sell books, DVD's, my own show on RFDtv, guest apperances....haha...just jokin!!! No longer than I have had goats, I'm still pretty sure I'm not ever going to be able to do it... I did get my Sage doe to almost fall asleep on my lap the other night, but I stress the "almost"...didn't happen...too many things to get back into.


You could always become the "Goat Whisperer" .


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

Zarafia said:


> You could always become the "Goat Whisperer" .


Excellant idea!  I started in...

I completed lunging for respect volumes 1 through 14 in the round pen.









I then completed lunging for respect volumes 15 through 1035 out in the open. (dog isn't chasing them, I wouldn't ever have that happen)


















I just ended with introduction to the saddle...I'll stop there for today. they're moving out good and hookin' up well.









 forgive me, I lead a simple life.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

ROTFPMSL!!!! 
That's the funniest thing I've seen all week!
And BTW, your goats all look beautiful and happy in those pics . I do think it might be a while before you've got one under saddle though LOL.


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

Zarafia said:


> ROTFPMSL!!!!
> That's the funniest thing I've seen all week!
> And BTW, your goats all look beautiful and happy in those pics . I do think it might be a while before you've got one under saddle though LOL.


My approach to training these goats might be a little off and I may need to think this out a little....

Thanks! I hope they're happy! Those running shots were taken by them following me around eating grass and weeds, then I would slowly sneak away....usually takes quite a few times to get a way. Then they would realize I was gone and start na na na'ing. Then I yell "goaties" and they come a running...lol. Feels good that they might like me and like it here!


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't think you have to worry about the 'happy' part, they look like they're having the time of their young lives!


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

LJH said:


> I don't think you have to worry about the 'happy' part, they look like they're having the time of their young lives!


Thanks! We have a good time! They have brought much joy to the place!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Great photos! What a cute buck.


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

I love the first one! It looks like they are plotting some mischievous goat plans :wink:


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

Dayna said:


> Great photos! What a cute buck.


Thanks! Yeah, he's a character!...I guess most goats are. Yesterday I opened the door to my truck, turned around to pick something up off the ground, turned back around and he was just standing there in the seat looking right at me....lol.


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

HaleyD said:


> I love the first one! It looks like they are plotting some mischievous goat plans :wink:


Thanks! lol...it does look like the meeting of the minds......if they start organizing their mischievous plans, I'm in trouble....


----------

